# Not able to connect remote servers Services.msc shows error



## jeetjaisalmer (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am little bit new on the Microsoft windows servers, i am trying to connect my windows server 2008 services.msc console remotely to my desktop (windows 8.1),
when i open the services.msc on my desktop and select "connect another to another computer" i am facing this error "windows was unable to open service control manager database error 5 access is denied".
its not prompting for password as well..

Can anyone please help me out what i should be configure on remote servers to allow me access on my desktop.
I am attaching the snapshot of the error which may be clear picture about the error..

Thank You in advance

Regards,
jeetjaisalmer.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Is the workstation on the domain?


----------



## jeetjaisalmer (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Jmoutoux,
Yes,
We both are belongs to different domain.
I have administrator rights of machine on both Server & Client side.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

How are you connecting? You using IP or host name? they on the same network/subnet? Any chance you could put them on the same domain to test?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

My guess is that you need to use the proper credentials when connecting. If the servers are in different domains, that likely is the issue.


----------



## jeetjaisalmer (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi jmoutoux,

i am accessing with IP & Both machine are connected and pingable.
If i am trying to connect services.msc via mmc with same domain it is working fine and connecting without password but i want to connect with different domain.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok so what's likely happening is when you are connecting from the same domain. The system is using domain administrator credentials as that is likely what you signed in with. This works because when you are on the same domain your laptop knows to accept the domain admin. 

What you are trying may not work since you do not get to specify credentials when connecting to remote machines services.msc view. Now if the other domain was a child domain that would be a work around.


----------



## jeetjaisalmer (Dec 19, 2013)

See, When i am trying to connect remote mmc services console from my client machine, It shows me "error 5 access denied error" As i mentioned above.
Same thing is working if i am trying with 2 machine belongs to workgroup without password thats means i am just entering the remote machine IP it prompting me remote services without ask credential.

Actually i want to implements this on my live environment which have two different domain not child, One is infrastructure team domain another is my local office domain 

And i am trying to give only servers mmc services console access to my developer team on their desktop rather RDP session. So they can easily start restart services on server as per their requirements.

Thanks
Regards,
Jitendra.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

> Actually i want to implements this on my live environment which have two different domain not child, One is infrastructure team domain another is my local office domain


My suggestion would be to have a child domain for developers. It will make it easier for you to admin everything 
If you go with 2 separate domains than you will have to manage accounts, security and other stuff on both domains separate which will become pain in the butt 
We have samething on our network one side for office and one side dedicated just for developers heres what we have done 

Subnet out our LAN 
one for your primary domain 
one for your child domain 
Have domain controllers for each Domain with DNS DHCP 
All developer machines are part of developer child domain 
Create users only in Main domain 
Manage physical, VM, and linux machines from single user account (meaning only from main domain user account) 

less headache, plus we have given the administration of developer side machines to developers so we don't have to monitor them they usually tell us if there is anything wrong or when we have to perform physical hardware upgrades with latest OS other than that we are care free 
Developers can have access to the Main domain file shares, printers, scanners, emails, etc resources


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

If the 2 separate domains already exist and don't want a ton of work to put them on the same domain or child domain, create a trust between the domains and only give the domain1 users permissions to the domain2 as needed. and vice versa, give your user account from the domain your currently on, Admin permissions to the other domain.


----------

